# LG TV 43LF5900 and sound bar



## Fadadi (Apr 21, 2016)

I bought an LG TV 43LF5900 and LAS550H 320W 2.1ch Sound Bar. The problem is am not able to sync them. The tv doesn't seem to have audio wireless sync.
Cann't return either. What to do?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The TV doesnt have to support wireless. The sound bar connects to the TV via HDMI. The sub connects to the sound bar using Bluetooth (ie: wireless).


----------



## Fadadi (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks Jim. I managed to connect the sound bar to to through optical cable and now works but how can I connect the subwoofer and get it working?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's covered step by step in the User Manual (page 12). 

> Support Search Results | LG U.K.


----------

